# How do you share private tracks from Soundcloud?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

There's a share button and a link you can copy but the link doesn't create the player on this site nor does it actually work at all.

I'm copying the share url on soundcloud and then here I'm clicking on the media button.

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Fin-hiding-1


For comparison, here's a public url:

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Fin-hiding


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Did anyone ever figure out how to share a private soundcloud file here?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Easy-peasy,... just copied the url address in my Safari browser and pasted it in the GC insert link option.

__
https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fover-the-hills-and-far-awayled-zeppelin-cover-song


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> Easy-peasy,... just copied the url address in my Safari browser and pasted it in the GC insert link option.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fover-the-hills-and-far-awayled-zeppelin-cover-song


You don't have that track set as private.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Test run for private track.

__
https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fact-of-distraction


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> Test run for private track.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fact-of-distraction


Did not work.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Did not work.


I'm stumped,... tried everything I could think of with copying and pasting links but nothing takes,


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> I'm stumped,... tried everything I could think of with copying and pasting links but nothing takes,


One of the admins said private won't work here.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You can share a private song from a link, you cannot embed the player.

The share option will generate what sound cloud calls a "secret link" I think that is the word they used.... then you can access the desktop site from said link. I dont recall from my dinking around that I could get it to work on my mobile. Here goes another hour of my life lol


Seems to work now. Even when I open the file in Incognito so as not to be associated with my account.

I hate this game

You just can't up and copy the url though, you need to use the share option to generate one.. or so it would seem.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Song is now private.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> You can share a private song from a link, you cannot embed the player.
> 
> The share option will generate what sound cloud calls a "secret link" I think that is the word they used.... then you can access the desktop site from said link. I dont recall from my dinking around that I could get it to work on my mobile. Here goes another hour of my life lol
> 
> ...


I can't share a private track at all even with the share link.


__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Guncho said:


> I can't share a private track at all even with the share link.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine


weird and strange times indeed....
I hate SoundCloud more and more lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I was having trouble posting a public song and it was a pop up blocker I had running. Once I paused the blocker I was able to post and embed the player with the public song.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/guitar101-1%2Fken-lambert-gravity-cover-org
> 
> Working on this. Still some work to do on the screen format. Never did try "Private"


Well done. Consider less reverb on the guitar solo so it sits more forward in the mix,... unless that was the effect you were going for. I'm just thinking of how the solo is placed on the record so it becomes the focal point much like the vox.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

player99 said:


> I was having trouble posting a public song and it was a pop up blocker I had running. Once I paused the blocker I was able to post and embed the player with the public song.


So has this been resolved yet for private songs?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Midnight Rider said:


> Well done. Consider less reverb on the guitar solo so it sits more forward in the mix,... unless that was the effect you were going for. I'm just thinking of how the solo is placed on the record so it becomes the focal point much like the vox.


Yes this was the effect I was going for. I wasn't trying to copy Mayer's song exactly or his style. I'm not sure what you meant by "like the vox"


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> So has this been resolved yet for private songs?


No.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> So has this been resolved yet for private songs?





Guncho said:


> No.


Not looking good. I uploaded a public song and it worked fine on GC. I then changed the song to private in Soundcloud and the link stopped working. Unless someone else has some ideas. I'm baffled.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

use the share button.
copy the link.
post as plain text.
voila

Listen to Drrrrrr by Thatotherguy on #SoundCloud








Drrrrrr


Listen to Drrrrrr by Thatotherguy #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





works?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> use the share button.
> copy the link.
> post as plain text.
> voila
> ...


Works

Test

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Trying this with the player.

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Guncho said:


> Trying this with the player.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine


neither works....
this is odd


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> neither works....
> this is odd


Even stranger they both work for me.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I think it must be something to do with my mobile app because I can't seems to even use your signature link to your sound cloud


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I think it must be something to do with my mobile app because I can't seems to even use your signature link to your sound cloud


Same here. My signature link works on my PC but not on my phone.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

thank God, I was beginning to think I was crazy


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was trying to play the song directly from GC and not have to play it on a Soundcloud account. Not everyone uses Soundcloud. If that's all you need, you're good to go.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> I was trying to play the song directly from GC and not have to play it on a Soundcloud account. Not everyone uses Soundcloud. If that's all you need, you're good to go.


I don't know what you are responding to. As people have shown, sometimes private links work, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guncho said:


> I don't know what you are responding to. As people have shown, sometimes private links work, sometimes they don't.


Ok then, all I can say is good luck playing private tracks from Soundcloud.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

deleted


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe it works when you're signed into your account...?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

player99 said:


> Maybe it works when you're signed into your account...?


Nope, gave it a try.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok, one more attempt. Went to the 'Insert' selection at the bottom of the reply window just to the right of the 'Smiles' icon. Selected 'Media' and a list appeared showing 'Soundcloud' as one of the selections. copied the 'URL' of my 'Private' track from Soundcloud and pasted it in the GC insert media URL bar.

Let me know if the song, 'Act Of Distraction' shows up at the bottom of any of the the Soundcloud windows when clicking on the links.
Attempt 1:

__
https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fact-of-distraction

Attempt 2:

__
https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fact-of-distraction

Attempt 3:

__
https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fact-of-distraction


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a thought,... I have a very old 'Basic' version of Soundcloud with no fee attached to it. Is it possible that you need to upgrade from 'Basic' to upload a private track to an outside source such as GC?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Midnight Rider said:


> Ok, one more attempt. Went to the 'Insert' selection at the bottom of the reply window just to the right of the 'Smiles' icon. Selected 'Media' and a list appeared showing 'Soundcloud' as one of the selections. copied the 'URL' of my 'Private' track from Soundcloud and pasted it in the GC insert media URL bar.
> 
> Let me know if the song, 'Act Of Distraction' shows up at the bottom of any of the the Soundcloud windows when clicking on the links.
> Attempt 1:
> ...


None of them worked on my phone which opened the app.

The second and third looked like they might work on my PC but it said the track wasn't found.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Yes this was the effect I was going for. I wasn't trying to copy Mayer's song exactly or his style. I'm not sure what you meant by "like the vox"


Such as how the Vocal(VOX) sits in the mix up front and centre as the featured instrument so the listeners attention is focused on the performance.

With too much reverb or delay and the instrument will move too much to the back of a mix having the listener interpret it as a secondary source of focus to other instruments which may have more of a dry texture with less reverb and or delay effects added to the track.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, so I don't know what anyone is or is not doing, I am not here to judge. This is how I managed to share a private file.

First thing being, make sure it is private off the get, won't be working if you make it private after the fact, or at least in my attempts that is how it went.

Smash that button










Then copy the link










Then post it here. Post just as straight text.

This has been my experience, hopefully it will be yours.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Guncho said:


> Works
> 
> Test
> 
> ...


This track did not work for me on desktop buddy.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> This track did not work for me on desktop buddy.


Works for me on desktop when I am logged into Soundcloud. When not logged in it says Track Not Found.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

How did you upload it?
This has been driving me crazy, been trying to be helpful but getting a whole hell of a lot of nowhere lol


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> How did you upload it?
> This has been driving me crazy, been trying to be helpful but getting a whole hell of a lot of nowhere lol


I created an acount and uploaded it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Sorry, I worded that poorly.

I meant what method did you use to link to the private track?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Sorry, I worded that poorly.
> 
> I meant what method did you use to link to the private track?


Here is the special secret link from Soundcloud attached here via the media link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine

Here is just the special secret link from Soundcloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine

Here is just the song link attached her via the media link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine

Here's just the standard song link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Frain-or-shine

Any of them work?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Nope 
Wow man, soundcloud just hates us


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

On a completely unrelated topic, your track "space jam" is solid man!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahhhh,.... F it!, lol


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mark Brown said:


> Nope
> Wow man, soundcloud just hates us


Hey Mark. Is this one working because you have the soundcloud app?








Drrrrrr


Listen to Drrrrrr by Thatotherguy #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Guitar101 said:


> Hey Mark. Is this one working because you have the soundcloud app?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe... I'll load it from desktop right this minute.

__
https://soundcloud.com/mark-brown-171515057%2Ffucking-fuckin-jam-mp3

The answer to your question is YES!!

Good observation!!

So apparently you can share private files from the Android based app... not desktop?? This shit is just getting weirder and weirder....


----------

